# What did I do wrong?



## Fanatic (Jan 19, 2015)

I've been pressing away... no issues what so ever. 

UNTIL TONIGHT....

I tried to print 1 print on a 100% poly shirt (I've done this before, no issues). 

310 for 25 seconds on maxx press. Transfers from Howards. 

I couldn't get the transfer to come off neatly so I pressed and pressed and pressed and pressed and there was this one particular area where it wouldn't release... the paint wouldn't transfer. 

So.... I ruined the shirt. 

What do you think I did wrong?


----------



## Sunjoa (Oct 25, 2011)

Is there any chance that your press developed a cold or cool spot?


----------



## Fanatic (Jan 19, 2015)

i don't think it was that.... it was this area that the paint wouldn't come off the paper and then I had pressed so many time the paper got stuck on in another area... I was close to a button, but button was still off the platen. AND it was close the edge of the platen. this HAS to be the issue.

This AM I did a print on the same shirt, I upped the temp by 25 degrees and granted it wasnt anywhere near a button, it came out 100% NO issues at all. 

THANK YOU!

just trying to prevent this issue on the next 100 shirts I have to do !LOL!


----------



## Fanatic (Jan 19, 2015)

or maybe I cut the paper too close to the print.


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

You pressed for too long and has to be a hot peel. Sometimes is a trial by error to get to know your press. Lower the temp and if possible with a thermometer gun check the temp of the heating element on your press.


----------

